# New 3 Handle Tub/Shower Valve?



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Anybody know of a decent three handle tub/shower valve to use as a replacement for an existing valve? I quoted a single handle Moen replacement, but they want three handles (even though they are going to open the wall and install new tile).

I am looking for something quality (i.e. no call backs) that is also pressure balanced and anti-scald.

Anything?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Wolverine Brass or Union Brass


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Phylrich


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Good luck finding 3 handle pressure balanced, anti scald valve. I've only seen them in sngle handle


----------



## bluewater (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't think you can get a pressure balance in 3 handle 
But union brass makes a good 3 handle but its not pb


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> Good luck finding 3 handle pressure balanced, anti scald valve. I've only seen them in sngle handle



You can install a in line temperature and pressure balance valve before the 3 handle valve and get the same effect as a single.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Will said:


> You can install a in line temperature and pressure balance valve before the 3 handle valve and get the same effect as a single.


This, and we use the price pfister often, easy to repair and last forever.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> This, and we use the price pfister often, easy to repair and last forever.


the newer Price pfister 3 wheel tub shower is decent,
the ceramic stems they use in those are not well made.
bunch of callbacks on leaking stems.
also, inside the diverter tee area is a little plastic baffle piece.
does not look too reliable.
Dont get me wrong, I'll still install them as the repair parts are easily obtained and PP has (excuse me HAD )decent customer support.

to original post :
need to install a automatic pressure compensating valve as recommended above and place it inside an access panel.
must be accessible to service the device.
here's a pic


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

If you are opening the wall and redoing tile, around here the inspector will call that a remodel, and require a pressure balanced.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

grandpa said:


> If you are opening the wall and redoing tile, around here the inspector will call that a remodel, and require a pressure balanced.


 If you're working under the 2009 UPC, you'll need the pressure balancing valve and a tempering valve with integral checks. Both installed in a readily accessible location.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*3 handle olympia*

we have had good luck with an olympia 
3 handle faucet...they are basically a Delta copy cat
with the same exact parts...from our supplier in town

the moen style 3 handle faucets suck.

it looks very similar to the old delex style handles...


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> we have had good luck with an olympia
> 3 handle faucet...they are basically a Delta copy cat
> with the same exact parts...from our supplier in town
> 
> ...


Pp sux


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.wolverinebrass.com/download/Residential Faucets.pdf


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The Danze Sheridan is available in 2 and 3 handle pressure balanced tub shower valves...

http://www.danze.com/product_details.asp?g=2&mg=5&id=D500255


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

> The Danze Sheridan is available in 2 and 3 handle pressure balanced tub shower valves...


 
Great job finding that...

I had no idea a valve of this type existed.

Did you know about this, or find it while searching ?


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> The Danze Sheridan is available in 2 and 3 handle pressure balanced tub shower valves...
> 
> http://www.danze.com/product_details.asp?g=2&mg=5&id=D500255


I think this is what I am going to recommend to the customer. Good catch, Red.

I think i will also provide a traditional three handle valve with separate pressure balancing valve option.

Ultimately, I hope they pick the Moen single handle option though.... I think it will make for less headaches overall.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

HOMER said:


> Great job finding that...
> 
> I had no idea a valve of this type existed.
> 
> Did you know about this, or find it while searching ?


I've installed a few of them with good results... :thumbup:

They fit very well into the application of replacing older non-pressure balance 2 and 3 handle tub shower valves....

Which would be a vast majority of what we have around here....

This is the 2 handle model....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I've installed a few of them with good results... :thumbup:
> 
> They fit very well into the application of replacing older non-pressure balance 2 and 3 handle tub shower valves....
> 
> ...


 Is the pressure balancing built in, or is there a separate device?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Is the pressure balancing built in, or is there a separate device?


The pressure balancing is built into the valve. The right handle is the temperature control with the pressure balancing spool right alongside it. The center handle is the diverter and on the 2 handle version that handle is eliminated and turned to a spout with the diverter. The left handle is the volume control.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> The pressure balancing is built into the valve. The right handle is the temperature control with the pressure balancing spool right alongside it. The center handle is the diverter and on the 2 handle version that handle is eliminated and turned to a spout with the diverter. The left handle is the volume control.


 That's a very elegant solution. I like it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> The Danze Sheridan is available in 2 and 3 handle pressure balanced tub shower valves...


Delta also had one a few years ago but discontinued it. They can be a challenge to install because of the rerouting of water lines to one side of the valve.

It can be a great solution to save a tile wall. However, many consumers are tied as much to the function of a two handle valve as they are the look. I had customers that had an immense dislike for the functionality of the two handle pressure balance faucets because they still wanted to mix the temp with the two handles.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome find, good to know its available, wonder if they make a lead free version?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Delta also had one a few years ago but discontinued it. They can be a challenge to install because of the rerouting of water lines to one side of the valve.
> 
> It can be a great solution to save a tile wall. However, many consumers are tied as much to the function of a two handle valve as they are the look. I had customers that had an immense dislike for the functionality of the two handle pressure balance faucets because they still wanted to mix the temp with the two handles.


Those went over like a fart in church around here. I remember beating my head against the wall trying to explain how it worked and people wanting it to work just like their old two handle faucet.
Also, iirc, you had to make one of the holes larger to make the valve fit. Not always an easy thing to do.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Just avoid Moen 3 Handles at all costs. And I install, love & sell a lot of Moen products. First I have considered replacing tile just to rip out bc of poor quality


----------

